# 1&1 et Mail



## goldwine (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour!

J'ai un MBP 15" de la géné précédent celle de l'unibody. Je ne sais plus comment je m'étais débrouillé pour créer un compte dans Mail avec ma messagerie gmail, mais je voudrais maintenant ajouter un compte de 1&1. 

j'ai trouvé ça ajouter un compte 1&1 dans Mail mais le nom du serveur de réception qu'il donne ne marche pas...

Si quelqu'un a réussi à ajouter une adresse mail sur son Mail..


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

t'as verifié port 110 ( pour le pop)


----------



## goldwine (26 Avril 2009)

Port 110? C'est quoi ça?
Pourrais tu m'expliquer "simplement" ce qu'il faut faire,je suis limite un noob en la matière...
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

c'est la base et expliqué partout
( y compris sur des pages google mentionnant 1&1)

le port du pop doit etre 110

preferences Mail/ comptes/ onglet "avancé"


----------



## goldwine (26 Avril 2009)

ok c'était 995, j'ai modifié, c'est 110 maintenant. Mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas avec le nom du serveur de réception...

Edit: En changeant port 995 en 110, mon compte gmail ne fonctionne plus...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

pourquoi avoir changé le réglage gmail?

ici on tente de régler ton affaire 1&1
pas gmail pour lequel tu n'as PAS parlé de soucis

--
pour gmail c'est 995


----------



## Arlequin (27 Avril 2009)

voici mes réglages 1and1 (pas dans mail mais thunderbird)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

sympa l'Arlequin

inside joke on
 goldwine aurait eu un tournesol on comprendrait mieux la raison

inside joke off


----------



## Arlequin (27 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> sympa l'Arlequin
> 
> inside joke on
> goldwine aurait eu un tournesol on comprendrait mieux la raison
> ...




tss tss tss


----------



## goldwine (28 Avril 2009)

Bon alors c'est pas compliqué. J'ai un pas de pbl avec mon compte gmail. Je veux juste rajouter un compte 1and1. Le soucis c'est que je sais pas où faut aller pour changer le port, puisque de toute façon je peux même pas valider la création du nouveau compte étant donné que le nom de serveur marche pas. 

En clair. Pour modifier le port, il faut au préalable avoir créer un nouveau compte. Or comme le nom de serveur de réception ne marche pas, je ne peux rien faire. 

En espérant vous avoir un peu éclaircis la situation..


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2009)

goldwine a dit:


> Bon alors c'est pas compliqué. *J'ai un pas de pbl* avec mon compte gmail.



gnééé ? 




goldwine a dit:


> le nom de serveur marche pas.



pourquoi pas ? 
message d'erreur? si oui,lequel ?

plus t'éclaircis, moins je vois .... en fait


----------



## goldwine (29 Avril 2009)

...

Je n'ai pas de pbl avec gmail ^^

Oui quand je met le nom de serveur que donne 1&1 sur la page web que j'ai mis en lien dans mon premier poste, j'ai un message d'erreur qui s'affiche dans Mail.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Avril 2009)

je n'avais pas regardé ton lien

visiblement les pop et smtp suggéré sont bien différents de ceux que j'utilise ! 

as tu essayé avec "mes" paramètres ? 

pop.1and1.*fr*
*auth.*smtp.1and1.*fr*


----------



## goldwine (1 Mai 2009)

oui même avec le .fr ça ne fonctionne pas... vraiment je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème..


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

on ne sait pas comment tu entretiens ton mac

mais as tu fais le test classique?

de tester via Mail d'une autre session

peut etre manque t il le patch Mailupdate10.5.6
4 è 5 è page là
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/

---------
mais je penche pour un mauvais réglage

bien faire atention à TOUS  les détails de reglages AVANCÉS
--
en passant tu n'indiques pas
- le message d'erreur
car il y en a un

et accesoirement si tu es en wifi ou ethernet
et si parefeu est bien réglé


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mai 2009)

voici la confi a avoir pour un compte sur mal et 1&1


----------



## goldwine (2 Mai 2009)

Je suis en ethernet. 

Le message d'erreur est le suivant; 

"Échec de la connexion au serveur POP "pop.1and1.fr". Assurez vous que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquer sur continuer."


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mai 2009)

Attention: le mot de passe a mettre c'est celui que tu as definis pour accèder au compte webmail pas celui qui te permet d'aller sur ton acces client chez 1and1  celui pour aller là  https://webmailcluster.1and1.fr:443...AF3F259F50C30C8D.TC153b?__reuse=1241251842460


----------



## goldwine (2 Mai 2009)

si tu voulais dire que c'est le mot de passe nécessaire pour se connecter sur sa boîte mail 1&1, c'est bien celui-ci que je donne... de toute façon quelque soit le compte, le mot de passe est celui de l'adresse mail qui lui est associée non?! Si je rajoute un compte yahoo, le mot de passe est celui que j'utilise pour me connecter à ce compte?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------


Je sens que je vais me résigner à abandonner Mail pour Digsby..


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2009)

on redemande
--
tu as testé sur une autre session?


----------



## goldwine (3 Mai 2009)

Oui ça ne fonctionne pas non plus! 

J'ai un triangle d'avertissement à côté de ma boîte 1&1 dans Mail qui me dit qu'il y a un problème avec le nom d'utilisateur ou/et le mot de passe, et que donc impossible de récupérer les données du compte...


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2009)

tu as bien creer une adresse au moins chez one and one?  du genre  "nom@nomdedomaine" ? ainsi qu'un mot de passe


----------



## goldwine (3 Mai 2009)

Mince j'ai réussi à paraître si con que ça?

Oui bien sûr j'ai une adresse chez oneandone et le code que je fournis à chaque fois dans Mail est bien celui qui me permet d'accéder à ma boîte mail de 1and1. J'y comprend vraiment rien, j'ai essayé avec d'autres adresses 1and1 qui fonctionnent également, et Mail m'affiche la même incohérence :"Nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe erronées"


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2009)

tu as bien configurer mail comme je te l'ai indiqué via mes captures d'écran...  coché toutes les cases qu'il fallait cocher

smtp, pop, serveur, ssl  port...


----------



## goldwine (3 Mai 2009)

Oui j'ai exactement les même réglages que toi!! Ya pas des mises à jour ou autres à télécharger et que je n'aurais pas?
Je comprend vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir puisque ce foutu mot de passe qui est censé être erroné fonctionne très bien pour l'accès à ma messagerie!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

Et voilà sur quoi je tombe une fois ma boîte 1&1 ajoutée à Mail:

"Le serveur POP &#8220;pop.1and1.fr&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur &#8220;goldwine&#8221;

Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération."


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2009)

ton nom d'utilsateur doit finir par un .net, .com ou .fr  en fonction de l'adresse de ton site 

si ton site c'est  goldwine.fr     ton nom utilisateur c'est  pseudo@goldwine.fr   le nom d'utilisateur étant dans mail ton adresse internet de messagerie en entier


----------



## goldwine (3 Mai 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Merci infiniment le petitpiero!! ça fonctionne enfin! Pour le nom d'utilisateur, je n'avais pas mis ce qu'il fallait en effet! Merci beaucoup! J'aime ce site pour le patience de ceux qui le font vivre!


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2009)

Yesss... enfin....     le nom utilisateur = adresse email    tu n'avais pas bien fait attention à mes captures d'écran


----------



## goldwine (3 Mai 2009)

Si mais je pensais que comme pour la description, cela importait peu et qu'on pouvait renseigner un peu n'importe quoi.. Encore merci et bonne continuation!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Yesss... enfin....     le nom utilisateur = adresse email    tu n'avais pas bien fait attention à mes captures d'écran


quelles captures d'écran?

y avait des captures d'écran?

 ca sert ?
Dans le #16 c'était donc  pas... pour faire zoli?

je sors
( vite)


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2009)

mdr !


----------



## goldwine (11 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, je ressors ce topic pou run nouveau problème avec ma messagerie 1&1 sur Mail.

Est ce qu'il est possible de répondre avec depuis mail avec ma messagerie 1&1? 

Actuellement, je ne peux pas le faire..


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2010)

same player, shoot again 

bon

pourquoi tu ne peux pas ? message d'erreur ? quelle est ta config des paramètres (smtp en particulier)


----------



## goldwine (14 Janvier 2010)

Alors j'ai ce message qui s'affiche

"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur auth.smtp.1and1.fr
Vérifiez que vous avez correctement indiqué l'adresse du destinataire du message. Vérifiez les réglages de serveur SMTP dans les préférences Mail ainsi que les réglages avancés auprès de votre administrateur système.

Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé."


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Janvier 2010)

as-tu bien mis en nom d'utilisateuir pour le smtp pseudo@nom du site web  exemple pour moi mon site web c'est photonumerik.net donc mon smtp c'est xxx@photonumerik.net il ne faut pas utiliser le ssl  juste le mot de passe


----------

